# Receiver to match speakers



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

Need some help for a friend. He has just finished a media room. He has already bought some speakers. A pair b&w 683 sc speakers, a b&w htm61 s2 center and a pair of b&w ccm818 surround speakers. I heard that these speakers need a lot power , so I'am looking for some suggestions with a price range below 1500 dollars. He was looking for one that could intergrate with his control 4 system he has throughout his house.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like Sony, Marantz, Yamaha, Denon, Pioneer, Integra, and Onkyo support it.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Does your friend want to use a big AVR... Or would he like to go with an inexpensive AVR that has all the features he needs but lacks the power, and buy a separate power amp to go with it?

It looks like the 683s are rated at 89db with 25w -200 watts recommended unclipped power. Is your friend going to listen to mainly movies? Does he listen above reference levels? a 100wpc AVR will get him to reference levels no problem.


----------



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Does your friend want to use a big AVR... Or would he like to go with an inexpensive AVR that has all the features he needs but lacks the power, and buy a separate power amp to go with it?
> 
> It looks like the 683s are rated at 89db with 25w -200 watts recommended unclipped power. Is your friend going to listen to mainly movies? Does he listen above reference levels? a 100wpc AVR will get him to reference levels no problem.


He will probably be listening a little below reference levels. I think he wants to stick with a receiver and no separates. He will be listening to movies and music and a lean toward movies. I have a Yamaha 1030 and I think that would do the job, but the sales people at best buy where he bought the speakers said he would need a least 150 watts a channel to drive them. I don't think he needs that much, but wanted to get some input.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

The B&W web site said minimum 25wpc... If he is not going to be listening above reference levels he can easily get by with 100 wpc. !00 wpc would give him peaks of 109 at 1 meter. How far away will he be sitting? So if he is listening to say 3 db below reference level... He would need a 14dbw amp which is only 25wpc (assuming sitting 1 meter away which is not likely). I would go for a 100 wpc amp being a good number for sitting no more than 12 feet away from the speakers. 100 wpc would still let him hit reference levels at 12'... Since he is not going to want reference levels he should have some headroom and know that he can always hit the reference levels if he chooses. Does he have a Sub? I would highly suggest he get a sub or two... Which is going to raise the amount required. I like Denon and he could get the Denon X4000 for a little over $900 shipped to him BNIB from an authorized dealer (which means 3 year warranty), and it is still a negligible amount more than he needs IMO. I am sure others will chime in with other suggestions too. I hope this helps you. :T


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

park41 said:


> ...but the sales people at best buy where he bought the speakers said he would need a least 150 watts a channel to drive them.


I think the above is where the confusing misinformation lies.

...:whistling:

This is what B&W has to say on the matter:

"Recommended amplifier power 25W - 200W into 8Ω on unclipped programme"

What the above suggests is, one have use of an amplification system anywhere in the above range. As to how many watts one wants/needs to use, will depend on the user and how much output they're wanting/needing for their room and listening habits.

The X-4000 is a well received AVR. Another suggestion would be to go refurbished (more bang for the buck) but in doing so, one only gets a one year warranty.


----------



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> The B&W web site said minimum 25wpc... If he is not going to be listening above reference levels he can easily get by with 100 wpc. !00 wpc would give him peaks of 109 at 1 meter. How far away will he be sitting? So if he is listening to say 3 db below reference level... He would need a 14dbw amp which is only 25wpc (assuming sitting 1 meter away which is not likely). I would go for a 100 wpc amp being a good number for sitting no more than 12 feet away from the speakers. 100 wpc would still let him hit reference levels at 12'... Since he is not going to want reference levels he should have some headroom and know that he can always hit the reference levels if he chooses. Does he have a Sub? I would highly suggest he get a sub or two... Which is going to raise the amount required. I like Denon and he could get the Denon X4000 for a little over $900 shipped to him BNIB from an authorized dealer (which means 3 year warranty), and it is still a negligible amount more than he needs IMO. I am sure others will chime in with other suggestions too. I hope this helps you. :T


Thanks, he got a b&w 10 inch sub, trying to talk him out of that one and steer him toward a SVS pb 1000 or 2000. I have the 1000 , I know the ID subs are a better value.


----------

